# Miramar Pictures



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the fish we have got soo far. Proof or no fish and here is the proof


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

And some more


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

The picture of the leg is actually a shark bite. Had a one turn on me and my father and got him on the leg. Also what type of fish is the one laying on the ground. Lastly, the red fish was 35-40 lbs


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Blue fish on the ground. The way your holding them, I can see why it turned on you.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

no, those did not turn. we had him on the ground and that sucker was flexible.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They can bite their own tail. I cut the line boat side when we hang into one. Y'all are wearing them out though I must say.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah, we found out the hard way. Which we could hook up into some of those big reds.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job young man.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's one big ass bluefish. He'll bite the piss out of you too!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Smarty said:


> That's one *big ass* bluefish.* He'll bite the piss out of you too*!


 x 2


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah that is a huge bluefish! Holy crap. At first I had no clue what it was because of the size. Good lawd!!


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

what did you get the red on, sandfleas?


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice!! What were you using for bait for the Red and Blue??


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ladies as cut bait, got another blue this morning about that size and 32in red.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill be out by crab trap tonight, I'm not much of a surf fisher though.... nice catches, guess Pompano are really out of season huh


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bayfisher said:


> Ill be out by crab trap tonight, I'm not much of a surf fisher though.... nice catches, guess Pompano are really out of season huh


Going out right now, talked to some guy yesterday. got a 3 man limit in about two hours.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a monster blue!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

that is a hella nice blue...... if you plan on ever eating them you should bleed him out though.... js


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> that is a hella nice blue...... if you plan on ever eating them you should bleed him out though.... js


Thanks!:thumbup: but alway we eat are Reds.... not even pomps:blink:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Blazerz65 said:


> Thanks!:thumbup: but alway we eat are Reds.... not even pomps:blink:


i tired pomp and i wasnt really impressed. maybe it was the way i cooked it. idk


----------

